# Unsettling article about crime in French Quarter



## hjtug (Jan 26, 2015)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifes...b769e0-a56c-11e4-a162-121d06ca77f1_story.html


----------



## AmandaO (Jan 28, 2015)

If you read NOLA.com a lot also you'll notice indeed crime is on the rise, however it's in all honesty probably just returning to the level it was pre Katrina. This past year the city overall had its lowest murder rate since the 70s but violent crime is on the rise. However its the same situation everywhere, one just needs to pay attention to their surroundings. Also I hate saying it, anyone completely drunk off their butt is probably easy pickings.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 29, 2015)

AmandaO said:


> If you read NOLA.com a lot also you'll notice indeed crime is on the rise, however it's in all honesty probably just returning to the level it was pre Katrina. This past year the city overall had its lowest murder rate since the 70s but violent crime is on the rise. However its the same situation everywhere, one just needs to pay attention to their surroundings. Also I hate saying it, anyone completely drunk off their butt is probably easy pickings.



Exactly. Also, the majority of the violent crime, even in the French Quarter, is against people that reside there. I think it's only around 30% that is against  tourists.

That said, it is still an issue that is being pushed for to correct. It's a budget issue. The economy is bouncing back nicely but they haven't upped the police level to match the activity.


----------



## lizap (Feb 10, 2015)

As someone who has lived in the New Orleans area practically all of my adult life, I'm sorry to have to report that the crime in N.O. is on the rise and affects residents as well as tourists.  We do venture in the Quarter at night on occasion, but are very careful to stay with groups of people and in well- lighted areas.  N.O. is a special and fun place, but the violent crime here should not be underestimated.  




Saintsfanfl said:


> Exactly. Also, the majority of the violent crime, even in the French Quarter, is against people that reside there. I think it's only around 30% that is against  tourists.
> 
> That said, it is still an issue that is being pushed for to correct. It's a budget issue. The economy is bouncing back nicely but they haven't upped the police level to match the activity.


----------



## hjtug (Feb 11, 2015)

We returned last Friday from a week at Quarter House.  We enjoyed our first visit to NO and did not feel very threatened but we did not stay out very late.


----------



## LMD (Feb 17, 2015)

*NOLA*

My husband had his wallet stolen when we were there in January. Partially his own fault for not taking more precautions.  Fortunately he had his drivers license in his pants pocket so we could get on the plane to come home, unfortunately had his SS card in his wallet. Next time I guess I will have to make sure he leaves all unnecessary documents and CC at home (like I do) when we travel.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 17, 2015)

My friend who worked in NO gave me some good advice when I went there to visit. He said leave your wallet in the room and just take enough cash for the night. It was good advice because I got pick pocketed on Bourbon Street and only lost $40.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 17, 2015)

artringwald said:


> My friend who worked in NO gave me some good advice when I went there to visit. He said leave your wallet in the room and just take enough cash for the night. It was good advice because I got pick pocketed on Bourbon Street and only lost $40.



How did you get pick pocketed for cash? Loose pants back pocket in a crowd? I always put everything in my front pockets. It is very hard for someone to pick a front pocket.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 18, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> How did you get pick pocketed for cash? Loose pants back pocket in a crowd? I always put everything in my front pockets. It is very hard for someone to pick a front pocket.



It was awhile ago, but it was crowded and the cash probably was my back pocket. I was there for a trade show. One of the guys from our company got mugged (shouldn't have gone down that dark deserted street). Another got into an argument with a bouncer, and ended up with 20 stitches around his eye. It can be a dangerous place if you're not careful.


----------

